# Do you handle your Ts?



## becca81 (May 2, 2005)

I know I've done something like this before, but this one has a little different twist on it.  For the purposes of this survey, handling your Ts means that you handle them on somewhat of a regular basis.

I'm curious to know the differences in opinion between the US and the rest of the world.  Of course, I'm not trying to imply that either is right or wrong.


----------



## Wolfy72 (May 2, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I know I've done something like this before, but this one has a little different twist on it.  For the purposes of this survey, handling your Ts means that you handle them on somewhat of a regular basis.
> 
> I'm curious to know the differences in opinion between the US and the rest of the world.  Of course, I'm not trying to imply that either is right or wrong.


as little as possible


----------



## Lorgakor (May 2, 2005)

I handle the docile ones. It's fun, and they don't seem too bothered by it. I take my _G. pulchra_ sling out all the time. She's just awesome about it. Goes back in her house when I put my hand back near it. If they are showing signs of skittishness, then I leave them alone for another day. I haven't touched my _T. blondi_ though. I'm not that brave.


----------



## Snipes (May 2, 2005)

same with me. I handle my rosea, who i named "Sweetie". I know that they r know for their bad days, but she has never ever shown any sign of defensiveness. Whenever i change her water or anything like that, she either goes into her hide promptly, or follows my hand around as if to say "So watcha doin there?". I handle her every two weeks at the most. She never seems nervous. I would not handle a t if they didnt seem comfortable with it, even if they r supposed to be a docile species. For me, its the individual.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (May 2, 2005)

I don't mind handling my more docile T's as I do a lot of educational shows around my area for all ages and it's good for the interaction side of education.
I try and handle them as little as possible though just so they don't get stressed out.  Besides regular cage maintenance most get left alone to do their own thing.  I do have to admit though, sometimes I just get those urges to hold one of my T's.  It is fun and if the spider doesn't seem too stressed out there doesn't seem to be any harm in occasional handling.


----------



## darkeye (May 2, 2005)

I handle pretty much everything I own...and I ike it!

I am trying to get a few of my more 'excitable' pets calmed down enough to even think about coming aboard the SS FatGuy, but I need to be patient.

My cobalt is less than friendly right now, but seeing as she ( i think it's a she was wild caught and is missing a leg, I can see why.  My Goliath pink foot is really sweet.  She just doesn't know it yet...  

You get the idea, right?


----------



## shogun804 (May 2, 2005)

i dont handle on a regular basis i have handled my A avic before it went out for breeding, and my A versicolor once and thats about it.


----------



## moricollins (May 3, 2005)

I think there should be more option, regarding the frequency of handling and/or percentage of the collection that will be handled, i will handle only one T in my collection, a B. smithi, well that's the only one i willingly handled, have handled P. lugardi and murinus slings in the past.


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

this been asked tons of time

im against handling for many reason, soo I dont handle any of my T , I respect too much the little animal


----------



## struji (May 3, 2005)

*..s*

i handle my T just if necesary


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 3, 2005)

I'm glad you brought this up again because it kinda plays in with the 'taratulas have no emotions or connections to thier owners' thing.

I have a 4 1/2" juvy g.pulchra, Nadine  , and I handle her a few times a week so if necessary it will be a simple process. I have a signal of lightly tapping twice by her burrow or near her when she is out and she has learned that it is me and not a predator.

Well, this morning I decided to enlarge her burrow due to her growth spurt....yes she is a gulchie and actually had a growth spurt  .

The mistake I made was not tapping to let her know I was in the tank. I removed the top part of her hide and she went crazy with panic.She ran at high speeds all over the tank. I waited till she finally stopped in a corner then gently did my taps. Well my gawd you would have thought the spider savior had arrived to spare her life. She bolted onto my hand and clung for dear life.

I let her sit a minute then tried to nudge her off...nope, she was not leaving the safety of her postion there. I gave her a couple more minutes the made her get off so I could finish her new digs. Since she now knew it was me in the tank she stayed right beside where I was working and at one point climbed onto the back of my hand and up on my wrist. I just let her stay there while I worked.

When I was done I showed her the new hide and she went happily inside and started her decorating.

Again, no one will convince me a T with a continuous relationship with one owner does not form some type of bond. I still say they are smarter than we give them credit for ;P

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

emotional tarantule ? you will hardly make me beleive that ... relationship  ???


----------



## Lorgakor (May 3, 2005)

Cute story Apocalypstick, thanks for posting. My _G. pulchra_ has a similar personality, and she's under 2"!


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 3, 2005)

Well Lorg....maybe it's just g.pulchras that are superior  

Kirdec, maybe I should have used "interaction" instead of "relationship"....
They form some kind of bond with continuous "interactions" with one owner.


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 3, 2005)

No......I provide them with as natural of a environment as I can provide within a ten gallon aquarium. In nature "T's" and humans do not really interact, and therefore I keep handling limited to rehousing.

Sure, years ago when I was younger, I thought it was cool to take my "T" out for friends.

Now I just enjoy watching them thrive in the little worlds I created them, without the worry of possibly harming them or stressing them from handling.


----------



## Mister Internet (May 3, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> Kirdec, maybe I should have used "interaction" instead of "relationship"....
> They form some kind of bond with continuous "interactions" with one owner.


Apoc, I wish you wouldn't poke this hornet's nest again... obviously you're never going to listen to anyone who tries to prove to you that tarantulas are simply biologically incapable of the emotions you're trying to ascribe to them, and there are a few people here who love to rip into people over this discussion every chance they get.  I think you have a big heart and dim eyes when it comes to this subject, and it's probably best if you didn't bring it up again...

everyone else,

keep it on topic, I'm not babysitting another flamewar...


----------



## Freddie (May 3, 2005)

As little as possible so i could say never.


----------



## David_F (May 3, 2005)

I handle a few of my tarantulas every once in a while.  Not as much as I used to though.


----------



## metallica (May 3, 2005)

i only handle my spiders on special occasion


----------



## iluvspydrz (May 3, 2005)

i handle my T's only when they dont seem to mind it too much. if they put up a fight or anything i just leave them alone... :}


----------



## Lasiodora (May 3, 2005)

I voted yes but I only handle them when necessary. I do not for handle them for my own pleasure.
Mike


----------



## juggalo69 (May 3, 2005)

I handled mine when I first got it but as soon as I found out it was stressful I stopped. That and the fact that when I tried to hold my G.rosea she would just climb my arm and hide in the center of my back so it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Windchaser (May 3, 2005)

I agree with Moricollins, that there should be more granularity to the answers. I don't regularly handle my T's, but will on occasion handle them. Frequency, or under what circumstances one handles their T's should be included in the poll.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 3, 2005)

dude!
are they courting on your hand!?!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 3, 2005)

No offense Mr. I, but I believe Apoc's statements are completely revelant to the thread.  A lot of people handle thier Ts in belief and hope that they will form a "bond" with thier spider, when in actuality, that could never happen.  Sometimes people form the illusion in thier head that from the behavior the T expesses and exhibits over time, insituates to some people that the T is getting "used" to being handled and seems more docile.  All in your head people.  Ts are unpredictable and will always be that way, for now.

Tarantulas are so primative and unevolved, that they don't even have what we consider a "brain".  It is basically a cluster of ganglion and primate cells which makes them incapable of emotions or "attachments" to other organisms. All instinct.

To stay on topic, I do regularly handle my Ts as I do presenations for kids and it  is far more interesting for them when I handle them, instead of show them in  semi-transparent containers.  I am always cautious and prepare for the worst when handling.  I do not do it just to show off.  I will admit that I do get some slight personal satisfaction from holding them.  Holding a T gives me a very special feeling (the touch) that most people will never experience due to thier irrational arachnophobia.  I know there is no benefit to the T in me handling it and puts it more at risk then anything.  If it makes me selfish and stupid for putting a Ts life on the line for my pure enjoyment and education, then so be it, but I can say to this day, that none of my Ts has been injured due to this.  *knock on wood*  As long as you take the necessary precautions and proper handling techniques then usually nothing will go wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> No offense Mr. I, but I believe Apoc's statements are completely revelant to the thread.  A lot of people handle thier Ts in belief and hope that they will form a "bond" with thier spider, when in actuality, that could never happen.  Sometimes people form the illusion in thier head that from the behavior the T expesses and exhibits over time, insituates to some people that the T is getting "used" to being handled and seems more docile.  All in your head people.  Ts are unpredictable and will always be that way, for now.
> 
> Tarantulas are so primative and unevolved, that they don't even have what we consider a "brain".  It is basically a cluster of ganglion and primate cells which makes them incapable of emotions or "attachments" to other organisms. All instinct.
> 
> To stay on topic, I do regularly handle my Ts as I do presenations for kids and it  is far more interesting for them when I handle them, instead on show them in  semi-transparent containers.  I am always cautious and prepare for the worst when handling.  I do not do it just to show off.  I will admit that I do get some slight personal satisfaction from holding them.  Holding a T gives me a very special feeling (the touch) that most people will never experience due to thier irrational arachnophobia.  I know there is no benefit to the T in me handling it and puts it more at risk then anything.  If it makes me selfish and stupid for putting a Ts life on the line for my pure enjoyment and education, then so be it, but I can say to this day, that none of my Ts has been injured due to this.  *knock on wood*  As long as you take the necessary precautions and proper handling techniques then usually nothing will go wrong.



that was honest and I dont hav a word to add on that, im against handling, but you handle yours fora reason and you are enough honest to say what you really think


----------



## Windchaser (May 3, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> that was honest and I dont hav a word to add on that, im against handling, but you handle yours fora reason and you are enough honest to say what you really think


No offense Kirdec, but I don't believe that Becca wanted this to turn into another debate. You have stated your opinion earlier and are now repling with nothing more than a re-iteration of your belief. That is what will turn this into another handling debate.


----------



## bugsnstuff (May 3, 2005)

as Becca said


> For the purposes of this survey, handling your Ts means that you handle them on somewhat of a regular basis.


so, the odd occasion, like catching an escapee or poking a sling from one pot to another isn't deemed as 'handling regularly'

and you're right, this isn't a debate, mearly a comparison, so you don't need to state your 'reasons' or say whether it is right or wrong 

no offence intended, just want to see this stay unlocked


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

sry if you saw my comment as a start of debate I was only saying that what he said was totally right ... I wont start a debate

but I dont see how I can start a debate in saying  "that was honest and I dont hav a word to add on that, im against handling, but you handle yours fora reason and you are enough honest to say what you really think"

sry again afterreading myself I udnerstan you point  I talk no more   I just wanted to say that my intention was'nt to start another debate but saying he was right to do what he does


----------



## Mister Internet (May 3, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> No offense Mr. I, but I believe Apoc's statements are completely revelant to the thread.  A lot of people handle thier Ts in belief and hope that they will form a "bond" with thier spider, when in actuality, that could never happen.


Actually, they're completely relevant to >>> This Thread <<<, because this one is a poll about whether or not you do or don't, not for getting into what has been discovered to be a pointless debate about instinct vs. intelligence.  This topic has been beat to death to the point that I am locking any future threads on it and re-directing discussion to existing threads.  If people want that to happen to this thread, the ball's in their court.


----------



## N.W.A. (May 3, 2005)

I handle my T, but it's seeming stressed out right now so I'm going to lay off for a little bit. He/she is skittish so.....


----------



## Jaden (May 3, 2005)

*I'm a hands on guy.*

I handle all my tarantulas except a few (14 of the 85 I have. The 14 are all OBT.). The ones I handle are held 3 to 4 times a week (When I do feedings and checking cages for bad stuff. You know mites, mold, and fungus.) most even seem to look forward to the attention. Might be due to them knowing food will be served next. I guess its to each keeper thier own.


----------



## bagheera (May 3, 2005)

Never. 

Unless there is no other easy option. They can be upredictable, and a 4 foot drop can be ever so fatal !  

That said, my 9 year B. smithii _would not_  be nudged into a cup for transfer. I picked her up between the legs and she went totally passive! On rehousing her (several times) she behaved exactly the same. The prior owners told me she was handled frequently. The othe rsmithiis I have had all allowed handling, but somehow failed to embrace it as they would say for example a cricket!  (Ask your spiders, "Would you prefer A)  to be handled by something that outweighs you by a factor of 15,000 or B) A nice fat cricket! 9 out 10 tarantulas answered #B! [after they were shown how to use a #2 pencil for the answer sheet!])


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 3, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I know I've done something like this before, but this one has a little different twist on it.  For the purposes of this survey, handling your Ts means that you handle them on somewhat of a regular basis.
> 
> I'm curious to know the differences in opinion between the US and the rest of the world.  Of course, I'm not trying to imply that either is right or wrong.


There is an arachno*cultural* difference between the USA and Europe IMO. This is a philosophical difference as illustrated by ATS vs. BTS. In the USA the mentality is I have the right to handle it, why not? In Europe the mentality is why handle it? I see both points of view and simply make that observation which I understand is a generalization. And like all sterotypes there are many exceptions.


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 3, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> Unless there is no other easy option. They can be upredictable, and a 4 foot drop can be ever so fatal !


I doubt any T can drop a human four feet to their death. However, I have to agree with your point that humans are unpredictable.

On another topic, did you know that "gullible" is *not* in the dictionary.


----------



## Crunchie (May 3, 2005)

Yes I do handle my adult and juvenile tarantulas as long as they aren't being skittish and as long as a bit of common sense is used there is nothing wrong with this. ;P


----------



## Henry Kane (May 3, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> There is an arachno*cultural* difference between the USA and Europe IMO. This is a philosophical difference as illustrated by ATS vs. BTS. In the USA the mentality is I have the right to handle it, why not? In Europe the mentality is why handle it? I see both points of view and simply make that observation which I understand is a generalization. And like all sterotypes there are many exceptions.


Where are you deriving this information from? I'm only curious because my observation would suggest that there are as mixed opinions there as there are here. I am aware that the BTS recommends agains handling but I have seen an many European pics of keepers holding T's as American ones. 

I will hold any of my T's when necessary. Necessary would be defined I suppose as when one runs for it and I have to block it form getting away or any other time one decides to run onto me. When transferring them etc.etc.
I will handle them sometimes just because too. That amounts to probably less than half of all combined handling though. The other half of the time I'm elected by said T to be it's foundation.

Bile


----------



## becca81 (May 3, 2005)

From the ATS ->



> Some of these pages show the handling of tarantulas as a key feature. *The American Tarantula Society does not recommend handling tarantulas*, but recognizes that many people do handle their pets and tries to provide the necessary information/advice for the safe handling of these animals.


----------



## Henry Kane (May 3, 2005)

BTS's is along the same lines if I recall correctly. 

Funny that the ATS would recommend that but then go marauding through the desert in massive hoards, digging up every one they can find. Hmmm.. go figure. I suppose that it goes to show that the "policies" of either don't necessarily define the actions of the individual keeper, regardless of geographical location.

Bile


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I doubt any T can drop a human four feet to their death. However, I have to agree with your point that humans are unpredictable.
> 
> On another topic, did you know that "gullible" is *not* in the dictionary.


my english is'nt perfect but, if I understand you correctly, you say that a T cant die of a 4 feet drop ... ?!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 3, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> my english is'nt perfect but, if I understand you correctly, you say that a T cant die of a 4 feet drop ... ?!


Well, I will be honest.  I was rehousing my adult female _Pamphobetus sp._ "platyomma" when she made a run for it and fell off a 4 to 5 foot countertop onto a tile kitchen floor.  I immediately thought she was done for.  Forunately, she was just stunned with no injuries.  I picked her up and put her away. SO, it is possible for a T to survive a high drop, but the chances are probably acute.

Sorry if this was off-topic.


----------



## Snakecharm (May 3, 2005)

Feel free to take what I say with a grain of salt. In fact, here, have a whole shaker. But I've been browsing this thread, weighing the various points of view presented. I see a lot of people saying 'I only handle my T if necessary.' I've seen it often enough to make the conjecture that it is a necessity to, on occasion, handle a tarantula. Be it for medical treatment, moving it around, etc. 

Now then, regardless of any arguments in regards to a tarantula's capacity for thought and feeling, I think it can be stated that they are capable of a very simple form of learning from basic positive and negative stimuli. If this is bad, don't do it. If this is good, do it, and so on. 

Therefore, is it not a logical progression to suggest that regular, responsible, limited contact with the animals in question is nothing more than conditioning them that being handled is a normal, positive situation and not one to be addressed with a fight or flight response? A large, potentially unruly arachnid that has associated through repetition that human contact is something normal, harmless and a matter of course would strike me as being much easier to work with in an emergency than one that has never been touched. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Well, I will be honest.  I was rehousing my adult female _Pamphobetus sp._ "platyomma" when she made a run for it and fell off a 4 to 5 foot countertop onto a tile kitchen floor.  I immediately thought she was done for.  Forunately, she was just stunned with no injuries.  I picked her up and put her away. SO, it is possible for a T to survive a high drop, but the chances are probably acute.
> 
> Sorry if this was off-topic.


yes I agree but on another point some T died in a 4-5 inch fall ... sorry this is off topic


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 3, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> yes I agree but on another point some T died in a 4-5 inch fall ... sorry this is off topic


My apologies, my posting of a stupid joke led to your confusion. Yes, a drop of 4 feet can kill a tarantula. Their point was handling a T can be dangerous to the T, which is a true statement.


----------



## CedrikG (May 3, 2005)

no no its fine mate


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 3, 2005)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Where are you deriving this information from? I'm only curious because my observation would suggest that there are as mixed opinions there as there are here.


This is just the feeling I get from the images projected by the two groups. I stereotype ATS members as the ones that hold the pokies and drive their red pickup trucks into the desert to collect. The cowboys with no fear. When I think of BTS members I think of cutting edge breeding techniques and conservation. The ecologists that exercise caution.

I admit this probably is totally unfair as with any stereotype. However, its the image I get from the websites I've visited.

Disclaimer: I've never been to an ATS or BTS meeting. I'm an American with a hold your T mentality, but with respect for what the arachnoculture groups are doing in Europe.


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 3, 2005)

Snakecharm said:
			
		

> Therefore, is it not a logical progression to suggest that regular, responsible, limited contact with the animals in question is nothing more than conditioning them that being handled is a normal, positive situation and not one to be addressed with a fight or flight response? A large, potentially unruly arachnid that has associated through repetition that human contact is something normal, harmless and a matter of course would strike me as being much easier to work with in an emergency than one that has never been touched.
> 
> Just my two cents.



This is exactly what I should have said instead of rambling off some incident I had with my T that will never change anyone's way of thinking.

Sorry to Becca and Mister Internet for going off topic


----------



## Henry Kane (May 3, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> This is just the feeling I get from the images projected by the two groups. I stereotype ATS members as the ones that hold the pokies and drive their red pickup trucks into the desert to collect. The cowboys with no fear. When I think of BTS members I think of cutting edge breeding techniques and conservation. The ecologists that exercise caution.
> 
> I admit this probably is totally unfair as with any stereotype. However, its the image I get from the websites I've visited.


I've been considering this to some extent lately. Not necessarily based on this thread but the differences overall. The more I think about it, the more I dread the idea that a geographical line actually seperates two social groups for any reason. Unfortunately, I can't disprove it either. The general American attitude towards the hobby is much more casual than in other places. We have a biiiig population though. the casual hobbyist to "more involved" hobbyist ratio stands out more maybe? I dunno.  
My point was that I seem to recall spotting many pics of non-american hobbyists also handling their T's. I'll have to do some searching to see if I'm remembering right.

*Rambling and hungry*spicy-thai-chicken-bowl calling my name*  :} 

Bile


----------



## becca81 (May 4, 2005)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> We have a biiiig population though. the casual hobbyist to "more involved" hobbyist ratio stands out more maybe? I dunno.


This is what I've been curious about.  I know this poll isn't perfect and there's no way that it can accurately reflect all views.  The sample size is too small and it's being done from an American-based forum.

I also see the stereotype that Kid Dragon is pointing out, but I wonder if it is also just from the number of people in the US that are in the hobby.  The more people in the hobby, the more casual hobbyists that are going to be seen and (hopefully) the more "more involved" hobbyists.

I think the location of the ATS and BTS should also be considered.  The ATS is stationed where tarantulas are native, the BTS is not.  I wonder if the BTS would be out doing the same thing if it was as readily available?  It is much more expensive for them to go to observe any tarantula in its natural environment.  I'm not saying that would put on cowboy hats and rent a pick-up, but you know what I mean. 




			
				Snakecharm said:
			
		

> I've seen it often enough to make the conjecture that it is a necessity to, on occasion, handle a tarantula. Be it for medical treatment, moving it around, etc.


If you are fully prepared when you are doing maintenance or other things, then I don't believe that it is always necessary.  Moving it around can be done without handling it.  There are always circumstances where it may be unavoidable (the spider runs up on you or there is a certain "medical" procedure to be performed) but the vast majority of the time, I feel that it can be avoided if the owner wants it that way.


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 4, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> If you are fully prepared when you are doing maintenance or other things, then I don't believe that it is always necessary.  Moving it around can be done without handling it.  There are always circumstances where it may be unavoidable (the spider runs up on you or there is a certain "medical" procedure to be performed) but the vast majority of the time, I feel that it can be avoided if the owner wants it that way.



If there is a need for medical treatment and the T is familiar with being handled, it will not percieve you as a predator. This decreases an already stressful situation. Not everything can or should be done with tongs, forceps, and tweezers.

I don't mean get your T out and play Chutes And Ladders with them every evening..... or try to "bond" with your T by letting it crawl all over your face as one pic on this forum displayed. Nor am I trying to "ascribe" emotions to a tarantula's primitive, two celled, low functioning 'brain stem' type, extremely limited organ controling only an autonomic nervous system.

I'm just saying repetition, in even this lowest of life forms, sends signals to thier autonomic pea brains that if it survives handling repeatedly without injury.... it is not a predator. Predator = massive stress.

* This lecture has been provided free of charge by "The Society Of The Lower Echelon Of Tarantula Keepers" AKA "SOLE TK"


----------



## eschneider (Nov 10, 2006)

I’m surprised, I have held all of mine, except 1 [because I’m not sure what exactly it is, and how mean].

I currently have Rose Hairs, Pink Toes, White Striped Bird Eater. My son has held Pink Toes, Rose also…

Have to be careful with Pink Toes, they like to jump, and can jump very well.

I don’t hold them all every day, but don’t hesitate to hold them, I usually tap them to get them to move out of my way. Some times I do use a pen.

They seem to know it’s me, in fact I have seen them jump at me a few times and stop as if [oh it’s you..]. Maybe they know the sound of me opening the lid…

Some species I would probably not hold like Cobalt or other more aggressive ones. I have never been bitten yet, some day I’m sure I will…

Eric Schneider


----------



## Chilkootmom (Nov 10, 2006)

Ummmmm....Nope.  LOL...Im new to it but Im sure I just wont.  From what I have read they really dont like it and that is fine with me...Im also afraid something will happen to one...I just find them *facinating* to watch and look at....easy to care for...and great conversation piece. ;o)  Plus my kids thought they were cool...I have 3.  My son is almost 13 and my daughter who is 10 have one at thier dad's house....But I think Im addicted. ;o)

Linda


----------



## tmanjim (Nov 10, 2006)

I also do presentations at schools, daycare centers etc. These "shows" are spaced as to not stress the T's. The kids love it and I enjoy it also. Whenever the T's are handled, it is with extreme caution and concern for the spiders well being. As of today, I have done approximately 25 of these and have never, knock on wood, had any incidents. Except for one time when I was holding my Avic. Avic and it shot poop on my shirt. 

" I also handle them when they whisper to me with their little spider voices"

No I am not CRAZY, I am Arachnonuts, hee hee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NixHexDude (Nov 10, 2006)

Chilkootmom said:


> My son is almost 13 and my daughter who is 10 have one at thier dad's house....But I think Im addicted. ;o)
> 
> Linda


I know I'm addicted lol. The way I see it, handling is all a matter of preference. The T doesn't care either way, so long as it isn't injured or stressed to an excessive amount.


----------



## tarangela2 (Nov 10, 2006)

David_F said:


> I handle a few of my tarantulas every once in a while.  Not as much as I used to though.


Me neither, i figure the odds of being bitten increase every time!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 10, 2006)

tarangela2 said:


> Me neither, i figure the odds of being bitten increase every time!


You know, I've always believed, (and respected) that spiders are unpredictable. Even though I handle them, I don't really trust too many other people with them. Except my B. albo. Had it since it was less then .5". Handling it at every stage in her growth. And I trust her with anyone... She'll never bite. 

Seriously though.. Like any animal will protect itself if threatened, not her. I can literally flip her over with my finger, and push her around, ( no I don't do this often), and all she does is cower.


----------



## william (Nov 10, 2006)

i handle them to clean the cages.and to show them off to friends and family


----------



## ancientscout (Nov 11, 2006)

I have handled Aphonopelma chalcodes but I don't handle any of the others simply because I don't trust them totally. I also see no need to do so. I can use a capture cup to catch them if they escape.


----------



## K MUELLER (Nov 11, 2006)

I handle them only when they get a new setup, or cleaning. later-Karl


----------



## Bob Bohnet (Nov 20, 2006)

I have handled a couple of times, but am leaning more toward the safety issue for the T.


----------



## Skypainter (Nov 20, 2006)

Whenever I'm doing maintenance, rehousing, or packing, I handle the more docile ones.  I also handle to show others that they need not be afraid of them or spiders in general.  One female friend of mine warmed up to them after seeing me handle my versicolor.  She ended up holding her and said "Aww, She is so gentle."


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 20, 2006)

Skypainter said:


> She ended up holding her and said "Aww, She is so gentle."


That's exactly what my girlfriend was like when she held one of my A. avic!

To answer poll question.. Look at my photo thread. I handle like all my tarantulas.


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 20, 2006)

i don't. to me, it is unnecessary and very risky. also, i'd get beheaded if i left any of them to their own devices outside their enclosures. my guesses if i did:

P can: tag me.
A purp: bolt.
C blue: tag me and bolt.

nice, huh?


----------



## desireewolfgang (Nov 4, 2010)

I like to handle mine, which is the reason I will only buy super docile species. There are some that I would love to own, but would rather not because I don't want to be afraid of getting attacked when I'm just changing their water or something. haha I'm not all that interested in having one just for ornamental purposes or whatever, either.


----------



## captmarga (Nov 4, 2010)

Apocalypstick said:


> I'm glad you brought this up again because it kinda plays in with the 'taratulas have no emotions or connections to thier owners' thing.
> 
> I have a 4 1/2" juvy g.pulchra, Nadine  , and I handle her a few times a week so if necessary it will be a simple process. I have a signal of lightly tapping twice by her burrow or near her when she is out and she has learned that it is me and not a predator. <snip>
> The mistake I made was not tapping to let her know I was in the tank. I removed the top part of her hide and she went crazy with panic.She ran at high speeds all over the tank. I waited till she finally stopped in a corner then gently did my taps. Well my gawd you would have thought the spider savior had arrived to spare her life. She bolted onto my hand and clung for dear life.
> ...


My very first T, Fang, seemed to have an awareness that I was her handler and she was a pet.  She would come over and sit in my hand.  She would sit on my chest if I sat and read a book or lay on the couch and watched TV.   In the several years I owned her, she never threw a threat response.  She let people pet her, and actually almost seemed to enjoy it, arching her abdomen up like a cat does.   So, I am also convinced they can reach some level of "Training" or "understanding".  

Marga


----------



## Terry D (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, I do handle but much less frequenly than last fall when I entered the hobby again after a somewhat lengthy hiatus. I've handled all of mine at some point during their stay with me. I only handle P ornata when rehoming but less for this sp than the others. My Theraphosa "burgundy" sling appears to resent close encounters so I've only handled it once when arriving just before housing it.

If you'd rather not handle- the don't!- However, if so, let the reactive behavior of the t be the deciding factor prior to handling. Then, handle safely, low to ground or over a bed, couch or other soft object and keep the handling times to a minimum in both duration and frequency.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow this is an old thread. Yes i do handle mine.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting. I prefer not to handle most of mine however there are a few which I will handle with care and pretty infrequently. It all depends on the specific tarantula itself and their behavior the day in question really. For the most part I like to observe them and marvel at what they do.


----------



## RoseT (Nov 5, 2010)

Haven't handled any of my Ts and most of them are slings....Im not afraid, I just made a decision when I first started in the hobby that I wasnt gonna do it...I might change my mind, but for now I try to keep it as natural for them as possible, aside from the plexi glass that is..


----------



## Lorum (Nov 6, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Wow this is an old thread.


+1 A very old thread!

Anyway, I'm not from the USA and I don't handle my T's in a regular basis. I know how to do it, and have experience on it, but I do it just when I have to re-house them, pack them or stuff like that (emergencies as well). I think it is important to know how to do it, because it is necesary sometimes (for example, my _Poecilotheria ornata_ slings are just so nervous -and fast-... it is not fun to see how they start running, get out of their enclosure and try to get hide somewhere in my room; IME it is very important to stay calm in situations like this, and I think people without experience can't stay calm when one of their T's runs out of its terrarium).

What I have seen (in my country) is that a lot of people buy T's for the first time for the only reason that they want to keep them like if they were mammals (handle them, "play" with them, etc.). I prefer not to do it, I just love to watch all things T's do.


----------



## Aschamne (Nov 8, 2010)

Other than Ts in the Nhandu genus, I handle on a fairly regular basis.  The Nhandus make me itch just thinking about holding them.  I have even had Ts give me a threat display while sitting on my hand.  On a side note, I have been accused of being stupid, and I might have to agree.

Art


----------

